# Avance'



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of research on single head machines and came across this brand Avance'. It seems to be a good machine but I haven't seen any reviews. Any of you have any experience with it?

Professional Embroidery Machine Comparison | Avancé

Price and features seem very reasonable.
Thanks in Advance'!
-Greg


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t473258.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t363594.html


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

ColDesi is selling the Avance machines now, they used to sell machines under the SWF brand name that were made by Sunstar in Korea. I think the Avance machines have only been on the US market for the last year or 2, I haven't seen much out there on them other than ColDesi sales people plugging how wonderful they are.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

We have the Avance 4 head machine and so far we have been happy with it. Most of the issues we have had have been user error and all part of the learning curve. The ones that were not user error have been dealt with promptly by Coldesi


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

The Avance is a Chinese Embroidery Machine. I would stay away. The Avance is made by the Tang plant which makes the Pro Shuttle, RiComa, Pantograms machines. If you look at the RiComa you will notice they are the same minus the sticker. Do yourself a favor and don't buy a Chinese Machines. Stick to brands like ZSK, SWF, Barudan, Happy and Melco. I would say Tajima but they are assembled in China now and are overpriced.


----------



## ColDesiMark (Sep 28, 2015)

So you would stay away from any machines made in china? Like the iPhone? iPad? iMac? This is just an out of date idea - many awesome products are manufactured and assembled in China and Korea and they work great. 




EmbroidTek said:


> The Avance is a Chinese Embroidery Machine. I would stay away. The Avance is made by the Tang plant which makes the Pro Shuttle, RiComa, Pantograms machines. If you look at the RiComa you will notice they are the same minus the sticker. Do yourself a favor and don't buy a Chinese Machines. Stick to brands like ZSK, SWF, Barudan, Happy and Melco. I would say Tajima but they are assembled in China now and are overpriced.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure how comparing embroidery machines and iphones/ipads/iwhatever are the same? Unless they are all made in the same factories by the same people and using the same parts, the only common denominator is location. Oh wait, that doesn't really help your view, does it?

I've seen a LOT of posts about people having issues with embroidery machines built in China and Korea. I have an SWF/Sunstar (purchased through, you guessed it, ColDesi...) that was built in Korea and it has been the least reliable machine I've owned to date. Well, maybe not, that title would really go to the POS DTG Kiosk I still have that also came from... can you guess? ColDesi. Along with Embroidery office, also purchased from ColDesi, that is the most unstable software program I've EVER used and I've been working with computers and software since 1972.

Mark, do you have some factual evidence we haven't seen that shows the machines made in China are as good in quality and reliability as the machines made elsewhere? I'm sure we'd all love to see it...


Back to the original poster... if you are seriously considering the Avance, read up on ColDesi, formerly known as SWF-East. Learn from other people who have dealt with them in the past, then make your own decision. If you would like more info on my experience with them, send me a PM, I will be HAPPY to fill you in on how they run their business.


----------



## GnGPrinting (Sep 25, 2015)

We just purchased the Avance 1501c with the Sierra Stitch Era 15 Liberty software. At this writing I am still training but everything about the machine seems straight forward. The staff at Coldesi where we purchased the unit have been most helpful. The liberty version of the software gives abilities I did not have previously and I am truly enjoying the software. Again I am brand new to the machine, and software but I have been with Coldesi for at least two years, and I find them to be very supportive of me when I have issue.


----------



## ColDesiMark (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey Ted, I am sorry you didn't have good experiences with your ColDesi equipment in the past. 

We've already got hundreds of Avance customers up and running and doing great. The machine is very good quality and we've had people with other manufacturers equipment add to their shop and just love the machines - especially on small font work, regardless of where it's built. 

Current software apps and especially the new generation of DTG Printers are so much better than they were 5+ years ago there's almost no comparison. It sounds like your experiences with us was quite some time ago, if you'd like to give us a try again some time we'd be happy to chat.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

GnGPrinting, if you haven't crashed Liberty yet, you aren't trying very hard 

I installed their latest 'upgrade' version of EO and didn't have it installed 10 minutes and it crashed twice. I backed out at that point...

Seriously, create lettering using a TTF font, then keep hitting the up or down arrows to increase or decrease the size or change density, etc. I've used 5 different computers, 3 different video cards, Windows XP, 7, 8, 8.1 and 10, both 32 and 64 bit, every variation of video setting the program has, and I can pretty much crash it at will. I learned to save my work every 5-10 actions, particularly with lettering. I gave up posting problems to Sierra because Daniel insists I am the only one who has these type of problems, even while other people post the same issues on their website or send me PM's saying they are having the same issues and getting the same answers from Sierra. I suspect they have a memory leak issue but I've never been able to 'borrow' the software from my day job to prove it. If I had the $3K to spare, I'd have traded in EO for Wilcom years ago. Unfortunately, our SWF has a sequin attachment and Wilcom does not generate sequin stitch files.

Mark, thanks for the offer. There's an old saying I subscribe to about burn me once...


----------



## GnGPrinting (Sep 25, 2015)

Actually I did crash Liberty initially and Coldesi Support was very helpful in guiding me through the issues. 

What I am about to say is not directed at any one person but all who are upgrading to any new software. Their are lots of things to look at with new software, and I am not saying you have not looked at these areas. Take a close look at the registry for dead links, cache memory and how it is utilized, what cleaners may be running, anti-virus software, firewall settings, clearing temporary internet files when shutting down for the day, and yes a memory leak can be a problem. Are you running an Intel processor, is the processor fast enough, are you running a fast graphics card with enough memory. Is the hard drive large enough to handle everything. Does the PC have enough RAM memory based on the software that will load on startup, windows 7, 8, and now 10 are pigs for memory. 

All I can hope for is the Sierra Liberty software we purchased for our Avance 1501c is the correct software for the work we perform. Since my issues and Coldesi's fix, I have not had a problem that was not a user problem and fixable.


----------



## steeljardas (May 11, 2016)

I'm not a fan of Avance although they aren't exactly bad either. If you're looking for something more casual then I suggest you to read some articles from here Best Embroidery Machine Reviews
Or if you're looking for actual professional embroidement machines then look around, you have much better options than Avance in my opinion.


----------



## SNSGLLC (Dec 8, 2020)

steeljardas said:


> I'm not a fan of Avance although they aren't exactly bad either. If you're looking for something more casual then I suggest you to read some articles from here Best Embroidery Machine Reviews
> Or if you're looking for actual professional embroidement machines then look around, you have much better options than Avance in my opinion.


I purchased my Avance "used". It was never really used. It was unpacked and half way set up. The thread tree had not even been extended. The 2 designs that were sewn at the company were still on the machine. The purchaser passed a way before she ever ran it. It did sit for 5 years un touched.
Once I replaced the thread and cleaned all of the dust off of it....the battle started.
I will tell you that Coldesi is not a company that wants to create a relationship with you unless you pay an additional 1500.00. They will not even answer a simple question about the hoops. You would think since they were paid for training that they never performed they would be a little more forth coming with some help. I have been in business for 16 years. It is not like I will show up on their stoop and expect a full training experience.
I will tell you that I am looking for a used Tajima that will sew circles around this crummy machine.


----------

